# Have you or would you like to have received support from work during treatment?



## NickyP2 (Jun 17, 2013)

We have recently been conducting research on people's experiences of combining having treatment while working. We are now looking to obtain the views of Line managers and Human Resource managers on supporting people having fertility treatment. If you or your friends could send the following request to HR or line managers in any organisations you know this would be really helpful.

Middlesex University is conducting a survey to examine HR, diversity and line managers views and/or experiences of supporting employees using assisted conception services, i.e. men and women who are, for example, undergoing IVF. We would like to have their views on this matter even if they do not have personal experience of supporting people using assisted conception. It will take approximately 20 minutes to complete an online survey which can be accessed at https://stusurvey.mdx.ac.uk/workartsurvey

We would be grateful if a senior HR representative and/or a diversity representative in your organisation would complete the survey, and then forward the survey link to up to 6 line managers in your organisation with a request for them to also complete the survey.

We would be very grateful for your participation in this research. A summary of the findings will be sent to Working Families for distribution.

If you have any questions or would like to discuss this further please contact:

Professor Olga van den Akker on 
Tel: 0208 411 6953
[email protected]


----------

